# tiger gobys



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

would it be ok to have a tiger goby in a freshwater tank 
ps I wouldnt be asking you guys all these questions but my lfs gave me some bad advise so I dont quite trust her. Hope you guys arent sick of all my questions


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

This fish?
http://www.saltwaterfish.com/site_1...ategory=4&category_search=61&root_parent_id=4


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

ya but here it says they are brackish http://www.azgardens.com/brackish_fish.php


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

There may be a different brack version, but they are saltwater fish.

Also, that website has DP's under brackish. I wouldn't trust them because of that, and because people have had very hard times with that company (from what I have heard).


----------



## beweeb (May 18, 2008)

I guess that means i shouldnt but them In freash water.man they were awsome :x  :demented:


----------

